# Désinstaller little snitch



## labuan (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,​ 
Il y a quelque temps, j'ai, par curiosité" intallé sur mon macbook le logiciel gratuit "little snitch". Ce-dernier me saoul un maximum car il ne cesse de ma demander si j'autorise ou pas les connections!!!​ 
Je souhaite donc le désinstaller mais n'y parviens pas. "Little snitch" ne figure pas dans mes applications, la fonction recherche ne parvient pas à le localiser et j'ai regardé partout (dossiers système et autres). Je me demande bien où il est fourré!!!​ 
Je vous remercie de votre aide pour que je puisse me débarrasser de ce logiciel qui non seulement ne m'est d'aucune utilité mais qui en plus me "pourrit la vie".​ 
MERCI d'avance et meilleures salutations.​


----------



## Arlequin (19 Octobre 2010)

bonjour

pourquoi ne pas commencer par ce qui est indiqué ... sur le site de Little Snitch 

_Open the Little Snitch Installer application and click the Uninstall  button. If you dont have the Installer available on your computer  anymore, you can re-download it from our Download Page.                           _


----------



## labuan (19 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse .

Cela ne change rien, les jauges sont toujours là et le logiciel est toujours en fonction (me sollicite sans cesse...). J'ai téléchargé gratuitement ce logiciel sur son site et cela fait plusieurs mois qu'il me harcèle!!! Est-ce une façon de m'obliger à l'acheter???


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2010)

les jauges? quelles jauges ? je ne connais pas de jauge dans LittleSnitch
Tu es sûr que tu n'as pas installé autre chose?


et sinon, une fois LittleSnitch désinstallé, il faut redémarrer le Mac (ou a minima fermer la session utilisateur et la réouvrir), car sinon il est toujours en mémoire et actif.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Octobre 2010)

les jauges ??? quelles jauges ?

héhé, grilled  rémy 

tu dois confondre avec istats ou une autre appli de system monitoring, non ?


----------



## labuan (19 Octobre 2010)

Il y a des « jauges » (petits rectangles verticaux) dont les couleurs (jaune, orange, vert et rouge) ne cessent de bouger en haut à droite de lécran. ​​Je pense que jai plusieurs fois désinstallé puis éteins mon mac. Je vais qd même ressayer cela ce soir.​


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2010)

labuan a dit:


> Il y a des « jauges » (petits rectangles verticaux) dont les couleurs (jaune, orange, vert et rouge) ne cessent de bouger en haut à droite de lécran.
> Je pense que jai plusieurs fois désinstallé puis éteins mon mac. Je vais qd même ressayer cela ce soir.​



Ce n'est pas LittleSnitch

Plutôt une application du type d'iStat Menu


----------



## labuan (19 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce n'est pas LittleSnitch
> 
> Plutôt une application du type d'iStat Menu


 

 Je n'ai installé que little snitch et ce nom apparaît quand j'essaie de trifouiller dans la zone de ces jauges.


----------



## Aliboron (19 Octobre 2010)

Peut-être "Moniteur d'activité" (qui serait lancé à l'ouverture) tout simplement ? Regarde en tout cas dans le panneau de préférences système "Comptes" ce qui est dans les applications lancées à l'ouverture...


----------



## schwebb (19 Octobre 2010)

Poste une capture d'écran, qu'on jette un &#339;il.

J'ai Little Snitch (EXCELLENT logiciel, qu'il faut avoir la patience de bien paramétrer au début, quand il te pose plein de questions, effectivement), et je n'ai jamais vu de jauges jaunes ou oranges, seulement vertes ou rouges (entrée - sorties).

Ah, un détail: Little Snitch n'est pas gratuit, il a une version démo que tu dois relancer toutes les 3 heures, ce qui est fastidieux.


----------



## labuan (19 Octobre 2010)

Merci Bernard, je vais voir cela!





schwebb a dit:


> Poste une capture d'écran, qu'on jette un &#339;il.
> 
> J'ai Little Snitch (EXCELLENT logiciel, qu'il faut avoir la patience de bien paramétrer au début, quand il te pose plein de questions, effectivement), et je n'ai jamais vu de jauges jaunes ou oranges, seulement vertes ou rouges (entrée - sorties).


 


C'est possible que je me sois emballé sur les couleurs... Ok, je post cela ce soir!


----------



## edd72 (19 Octobre 2010)

Oui en vert le traffic entrant, en rouge le traffic sortant.


----------



## labuan (19 Octobre 2010)

Et la réponse est... : réinstaller le logiciel et appuyer sur désinstaller!

Ce sujet avait déjà été traité.


http://forums.macg.co/applications/desinstallation-incomplete-de-little-snitch-207610.html


----------



## schwebb (19 Octobre 2010)

labuan a dit:


> Et la réponse est... : réinstaller le logiciel et appuyer sur désinstaller!
> 
> Ce sujet avait déjà été traité.
> 
> ...



Déjà proposé plus haut. 

Mais comme il dit au post numéro 3: il a essayé, ça n'a rien donné.


*Note du modo :* bon que ça soit pour installer, désinstaller, ou faire quoi que ce soit d'autre avec Little Snitch, il faut poster dans "Internet et réseau", et non dans "Applications", et quand on veut ouvrir un topic dans un forum en tête duquel figure une annonce "à lire avant de poster", ben aussi surprenant que ça puisse paraître, il faut la lire avant de poster &#8230; Au mauvais endroit ! 

On déménage.


----------

